
Hreflang - sanxiyn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hreflang
======
sanxiyn
Large parallel corpus is essential to good machine translation. hreflang
allows one to build large and diverse parallel corpus by crawling the web.

If you are publishing multilingual contents, consider adding hreflang support.
You may help future machine translation for your language pairs without much
effort!

